# Here Today, Gone Tomorrow - 2005 Edition



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Well with the season winding down, it's that time again: Time for all you armchair Nostradami to look into the Blazers' future and predict which of the team's current players and coaches will be back with the team next season, and which of them won't. Here's how it works:

1. Between now and the end of the last game of the season (which would be Wednesday, 4/20 vs. the Lakers), you must make a "Here" or "Gone" prediction for EACH of the following players/coaches/trainers currently with the team:

Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Derek Anderson
Maurice Baker
Richie Frahm
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach)
Seung-Jin Ha
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer)
Viktor Khryapa
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach)
John Loyer (Assistant Coach)
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach)
Darius Miles
Travis Outlaw
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach)
Ruben Patterson
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel)
Joel Przybilla
Zach Randolph
Theo Ratliff
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach)
Damon Stoudamire
Sebastian Telfair
Nick Van Exel

2. Your "Here" or "Gone" predictions must be based on whether you feel the players/coaches/trainers will be with the team AT TIP-OFF OF THE BLAZERS' FIRST GAME OF THE 2005-2006 REGULAR SEASON. Pre-season does not count. Also, we're not trying to predict who may be joining the team over the summer here, so please limit your predictions to the players/coaches/trainers listed above.

3. Your predictions must be posted to this thread. I'm not going to scan the entire forum for predictions. If your predictions are not in this thread, they won't be counted.

4. One chance per participant. This means that all of your predictions must be contained in a single post (in this thread), and NO EDITING. Edited prediction posts will not be accepted.

5. Predictions will be collected immediately following the final game of the season (again, Wednesday 4/20 vs. Lakers). Late predictions will not be accepted.

6. Predictions will be compared to the actual player/coach/trainer roster as it stands at tip-off of the Blazers' first game of the 2005-2006 regular season.

7. Each correct prediction will earn the predicting participant 1 point. Each incorrect prediction will earn the predicting participant 0 points.

8. The participant(s) with the most points as judged above will be declared the winner(s), and will be considered by all (who care) to be the Blazers' BBB.net Virtual GM(s) of the Year, 2005-2006. [Obligatory Legal Stuff: This is an unofficial honorary title only, and no other prizes, awards, or winnings will be awarded.] Hey, it'll look cool in your signature.

I've been doing this for several years now (on the ESPN.com forum up to this point), and people seem to have fun with it. Let's see how it goes here on BBB.net.

PM me if you have any questions.

Time's a-wastin'!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

To get the ball rolling, here are my predictions:

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - Gone
Derek Anderson - Gone
Maurice Baker - Gone
Richie Frahm - Here
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Seung-Jin Ha - Here
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - Here
Viktor Khryapa - Here
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - Gone
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - Here
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - Here
Darius Miles - Gone
Travis Outlaw - Here
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - Here
Ruben Patterson - Here
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - Here
Joel Przybilla - Here
Zach Randolph - Here
Theo Ratliff - Here
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Damon Stoudamire - Gone
Sebastian Telfair - Here
Nick Van Exel - Gone

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Shareef Abdur-Rahim - Gone*
Derek Anderson - Here
*Maurice Baker - Gone
Richie Frahm - Gone
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - Gone*
Seung-Jin Ha - Here
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - Here
Viktor Khryapa - Here
*Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - Gone*
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - Here
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - Here
Darius Miles - Here
Travis Outlaw - Here
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - Here
*Ruben Patterson - Gone*
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - Here
Joel Przybilla - Here
Zach Randolph - Here
Theo Ratliff - Here
*Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Damon Stoudamire - Gone*
Sebastian Telfair - Here
*Nick Van Exel - Gone*

Only couple I disagree with PBF on are...

Frahm: Portland won't resign him, they will have players coming in froma trade, and a couple of picks one of which will take priority on the roster.

Ruben will be gone, due to the logjam and his higher than it ever has been/will be trade value.

Miles I think will be here to start the season, they will give the new coach a shot to work with him, if it doesn't pan out, he'll be #1 on the block come January.

And last Derek Anderson will be here. I think unless he is packaged with Nick fo like $20mil in contracts coming back, he will be too tough to trade on his own. THat said I still think he can play and importlant role for Portland in the next 1 or 2 years. We like to grip about him, but he isn't half as bad as many like to make it sound.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

Shareef- GONE
Derek Anderson- GONE
Maurice Baker- GONE
Richie Frahm- GONE
Tim Grgurich- GONE
HA- HERE
Jay Jensen- HERE
Viktor Khryapa- HERE
Jim Lynam- GONE
John Loyer- GONE
Bob Medina- HERE
Darius Miles- HERE
Outlaw- HERE
Dan Pannagio- HERE
Ruben Patterson- GONE (unfortunately)
Kevin Pritchard- HERE
Pryzbilla- HERE
Zach Randolph- HERE (unfortunately)
Theo Ratliff- HERE
Bernard Smith- GONE
Damon Stoudamire- GONE
Nick Van Exel- GONE
Sebastian Telfair- HERE

notes-

I really think that the blazers will make a mistake in getting rid of ruben but he will prove to be easier to be traded as opposed to darius miles and his new contract and attitde issues....ruben had a fantastic season and will retrieve something of value in return for the blazers but unfortunately whatever we get back wont equal ruben's heart.....he is exactly what blazer fans like in their players (lots of heart and never wants to lose and never accepts it)


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - Gone
Derek Anderson - Here
Maurice Baker - Gone
Richie Frahm - Gone
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - Here
Seung-Jin Ha - Here
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - Here
Viktor Khryapa - Here
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - Gone
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - Here
Darius Miles - Here
Travis Outlaw - Here
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Ruben Patterson - Gone
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - Here
Joel Przybilla - Here
Zach Randolph - Here
Theo Ratliff - Here
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Damon Stoudamire - Gone
Sebastian Telfair - Here
Nick Van Exel - Gone


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Shareef Abdur-Rahim GONE *
Derek Anderson Here 
*Maurice Baker GONE 
Richie Frahm GONE *
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) Here
Seung-Jin Ha Here
*Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) GONE*
Viktor Khryapa Here
*Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) GONE 
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) GONE 
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) GONE *
Darius Miles Here
Travis Outlaw Here
*Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) GONE *
*Ruben Patterson GONE *
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) Here
Joel Przybilla Here
Zach Randolph Here
Theo Ratliff Here
*Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) GONE 
Damon Stoudamire GONE *
Sebastian Telfair Here
*Nick Van Exel GONE *

Thoughts: I went with the obvious thinking. 

Coaches: Any new coach is probably going to bring an entourage of his own hand-picked staff. Grgurich is probably going to want to leave anyway if he can. 

Anderson: He's too expensive to trade. He and Outlaw will fight for the starting SG job next fall. I'm pessimistic right now that we fill our gaping hole at SG just because it's been, what, three? four? years since we had a real Shooting Guard who can shoot. why not guess that we continue to fail on this front? 

Free agents: SAR, Damon and Nick all leave for nothing (or maybe SAR gets traded for a bad draft pick or two and scrubs). we save money by holding onto our MLE. it's all about saving dough. 

*sigh* 

my hopes definitely aren't up.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

My choices.

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - Gone
Derek Anderson - Gone
Maurice Baker - Gone
Richie Frahm - *Here*
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - *Here*
Seung-Jin Ha - *Here*
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - *Here*
Viktor Khryapa - *Here*
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - Gone
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - *Here*
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - *Here*
Darius Miles - *Here*
Travis Outlaw - *Here*
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - *Here*
Ruben Patterson - Gone
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - *Here*
Joel Przybilla - *Here*
Zach Randolph - *Here*
Theo Ratliff - *Here*
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Damon Stoudamire - Gone
Sebastian Telfair - *Here*
Nick Van Exel - Gone

gatorpops


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - Gone
Derek Anderson - Here
Maurice Baker - Gone
Richie Frahm - Here
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - Here
Seung-Jin Ha - Here
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - Here
Viktor Khryapa - Here
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - Gone
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - Here
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - Here
Darius Miles - Here
Travis Outlaw - Here
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Ruben Patterson - Gone
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - Here
Joel Przybilla - Here
Zach Randolph - Here
Theo Ratliff - Here
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Damon Stoudamire - Gone
Sebastian Telfair - Here
Nick Van Exel - Gone


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

GONE Shareef Abdur-Rahim 
GONE Derek Anderson
GONE Maurice Baker
GONE Richie Frahm
HERE Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach)
HERE Seung-Jin Ha
HERE Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer)
HERE Viktor Khryapa
GONE Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach)
GONE John Loyer (Assistant Coach)
HERE Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach)
HERE Darius Miles
HERE Travis Outlaw
GONE Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach)
GONE Ruben Patterson
GONE (as coach) Kevin Pritchard (Head Coach))
HERE Joel Przybilla
HERE Zach Randolph
HERE Theo Ratliff
GONE Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach)
GONE Damon Stoudamire
HERE Sebastian Telfair
GONE Nick Van Exel


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - GONE
*Derek Anderson - HERE*
Maurice Baker - GONE
Richie Frahm - GONE
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - GONE
*Seung-Jin Ha - HERE*
*Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - HERE * 
Viktor Khryapa - GONE
*Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - HERE*
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - GONE
*Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - HERE
Darius Miles - HERE * 
*Travis Outlaw - HERE*
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - GONE
Ruben Patterson - GONE
*Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - HERE*
*Joel Przybilla - HERE
Zach Randolph - HERE*
Theo Ratliff - GONE
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - GONE
Damon Stoudamire - GONE
Sebastian Telfair - HERE
Nick Van Exel - GONE

I predict that one of our young guys (Viktor) will be used to facilitate a trade, sending out one of our unwanted contracts (DA or Theo), or in conjunction with NVE's contract.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

RedHot&Rolling predicts:

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - Gone
Derek Anderson - Gone
Maurice Baker - Gone
Richie Frahm - Here
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - Here
Seung-Jin Ha - Here
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - Here
Viktor Khryapa - Here
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - Gone
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - Here
Darius Miles - Here
Travis Outlaw - Here
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Ruben Patterson - Gone
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - Here
Joel Przybilla - Here
Zach Randolph - Here
Theo Ratliff - Here
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Damon Stoudamire - Gone
Sebastian Telfair - Here
Nick Van Exel - Gone


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Gone:

All of the coaches and trainers (except Grgurich)
Shareef
Frahm
Ruben 
Damon
NVE
Maurice Baker

Here: everyone else.

-With all the young guys, I think management will keep Grgs around. 
-They probably want to get rid of DA but nobody's going to want him.
-Ruben used to be untradable, but he did a good job improving his stock this year. He would be a good fit for a contending team looking for a 6th man, hustle player. 
-Shareef, Damon and NVE will walk.
-Frahm stinks and shouldn't be resigned.
-New coach - Flip Saunders
-Blazers will bring over Monia and Nedzad and draft a another guard with their #1.

05 lineup:

Coach Flip
Telfair / Draft Pick
Outlaw / DA
Miles / Monia / Khryapa
Zach / Theo / Whoever we get for Rube
Pryz / Ha / Nedzad

05 - 06 record: 35 - 47


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - HERE
Derek Anderson - GONE (buyout, for extra points Alex?)
Maurice Baker - GONE
Richie Frahm - HERE
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - HERE
Seung-Jin Ha - HERE
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - HERE
Viktor Khryapa _ HERE
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - GONE
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - GONE
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - HERE
Darius Miles - GONE (trade)
Travis Outlaw _ HERE
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - GONE
Ruben Patterson - GONE (trade)
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - HERE
Joel Przybilla - HERE
Zach Randolph - GONE (trade)
Theo Ratliff - HERE
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - GONE
Damon Stoudamire - GONE
Sebastian Telfair - HERE
Nick Van Exel - GONE


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Gone*
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Derek Anderson
Maurice Baker
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach)
John Loyer (Assistant Coach)
Ruben Patterson
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach)
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach)
Damon Stoudamire
Nick Van Exel

*Here* 
Richie Frahm
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach)
Seung-Jin Ha
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer)
Viktor Khryapa
Sebastian Telfair
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel)
Joel Przybilla
Zach Randolph
Theo Ratliff
Travis Outlaw
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach)
Darius Miles


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - HERE
Derek Anderson - HERE
Maurice Baker - GONE
Richie Frahm - GONE
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - HERE
Seung-Jin Ha - HERE
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - HERE
Viktor Khryapa - HERE
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - HERE
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - HERE
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - HERE
Darius Miles - GONE
Travis Outlaw - HERE
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - GONE
Ruben Patterson - HERE
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - HERE
Joel Przybilla - HERE
Zach Randolph - HERE
Theo Ratliff - HERE
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - GONE
Damon Stoudamire - GONE
Sebastian Telfair - HERE
Nick Van Exel - GONE


S.Monya??


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Like any good GM, I reserve the right to pick my predictions out of my....er, the air.

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - Here
Derek Anderson - Here
Maurice Baker - Gone
Richie Frahm - Here
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - Here
Seung-Jin Ha - Here
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - Here
Viktor Khryapa - Here
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - Gone
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - Here
Darius Miles - Gone
Travis Outlaw - Here
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Ruben Patterson - Gone
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - Here
Joel Przybilla - Here
Zach Randolph - Gone
Theo Ratliff - Here
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Damon Stoudamire - Gone
Sebastian Telfair - Here
Nick Van Exel - Gone

Gramps...


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - GONE
Derek Anderson - HERE
Maurice Baker - GONE
Richie Frahm - GONE
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - GONE
Seung-Jin Ha - HERE
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - HERE
Viktor Khryapa - HERE
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - GONE
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - GONE
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - HERE
Darius Miles - HERE
Travis Outlaw - HERE
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - GONE
Ruben Patterson - GONE
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - HERE
Joel Przybilla - HERE
Zach Randolph - HERE
Theo Ratliff - HERE
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - HERE
Damon Stoudamire - GONE
Sebastian Telfair - HERE
Nick Van Exel - GONE


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

staying:


*Derek Anderson
Seung-Jin Ha
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer)
Viktor Khryapa
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach)
Travis Outlaw
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel)
Joel Przybilla
Zach Randolph
Theo Ratliff
Sebastian Telfair*

getting ta steppin 

*
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Maurice Baker
Richie Frahm
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach)
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach)
John Loyer (Assistant Coach)
Darius Miles
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach)
Ruben Patterson
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach)
Damon Stoudamire
Nick Van Exel*


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - here
Derek Anderson - gone
Maurice Baker - gone
Richie Frahm - here
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - here
Seung-Jin Ha - here
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - gone
Viktor Khryapa - here
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - gone
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - gone
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - here
Darius Miles - gone
Travis Outlaw - here
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - gone
Ruben Patterson - gone
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - here
Joel Przybilla - here
Zach Randolph - gone
Theo Ratliff - gone
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - gone
Damon Stoudamire - gone
Sebastian Telfair - here
Nick Van Exel - gone


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - Gone
Derek Anderson - Gone
Maurice Baker - Gone
Richie Frahm - Here
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - Here
Seung-Jin Ha - Here
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - Here
Viktor Khryapa - Here
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - Gone
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - Here
Darius Miles - Gone
Travis Outlaw - Here
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Ruben Patterson - Here
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - Here
Joel Przybilla - Here
Zach Randolph - Here
Theo Ratliff - Here
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Damon Stoudamire - Here
Sebastian Telfair - Here
Nick Van Exel - Gone

Why aren't we including John Nash? I think he's bye-bye. Someone's gotta taje the blame for this mess.


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - gone
Derek Anderson - here
Maurice Baker - gone
Richie Frahm - gone
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - here
Seung-Jin Ha - here
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - here
Viktor Khryapa - here
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - gone
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - gone
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - here
Darius Miles - here
Travis Outlaw - here
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - gone
Ruben Patterson - gone
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - here
Joel Przybilla - here
Zach Randolph - here
Theo Ratliff - here
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - gone
Damon Stoudamire - gone
Sebastian Telfair - here
Nick Van Exel - gone


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim - Here
Derek Anderson - Gone
Maurice Baker - Gone
Richie Frahm - Here
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) - Here
Seung-Jin Ha - Here
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) - Here
Viktor Khryapa - Here
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) - Gone
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) - Here
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) - Here
Darius Miles - Gone
Travis Outlaw - Here
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Ruben Patterson - Gone
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) - Here
Joel Przybilla - Here
Zach Randolph - Gone
Theo Ratliff - Gone
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) - Gone
Damon Stoudamire - Gone
Sebastian Telfair - Here
Nick Van Exel - Gone


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Gone-Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Gone-Derek Anderson
Gone-Maurice Baker
Gone-Richie Frahm
Gone-Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach)
Here-Seung-Jin Ha
Here-Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer)
Here-Viktor Khryapa
Gone-Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach)
Gone-John Loyer (Assistant Coach)
Here-Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach)
Here-Darius Miles
Here-Travis Outlaw
Gone-Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach)
Gone-Ruben Patterson
Here-Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel)
Here-Joel Przybilla
Here-Zach Randolph
Gone-Theo Ratliff
Gone-Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach)
Here-Damon Stoudamire
Here-Sebastian Telfair
Gone-Nick Van Exel


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Shareef Abdur-Rahim (gone
Derek Anderson (here)
Maurice Baker (gone)
Richie Frahm (here)
Tim Grgurich (Assistant Coach) (here)
Seung-Jin Ha (here)
Jay Jensen (Athletic Trainer) (here)
Viktor Khryapa (here)
Jim Lynam (Assistant Coach) (gone)
John Loyer (Assistant Coach) (gone)
Bob Medina (Strength & Conditioning Coach) (here)
Darius Miles (here)
Travis Outlaw (here)
Dan Panaggio (Assistant Coach) (gone)
Ruben Patterson (gone)
Kevin Pritchard (Interim Head Coach / Director of Player Personnel) (here)
Joel Przybilla (here)
Zach Randolph (here)
Theo Ratliff (here)
Bernard Smith (Assistant Coach) (gone)
Damon Stoudamire (gone)
Sebastian Telfair (here)
Nick Van Exel (gone)


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> S.Monya??


Not on the active or inactive roster, so technically not "here" to begin with.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Why aren't we including John Nash? I think he's bye-bye. Someone's gotta taje the blame for this mess.


I limit this thing to players & coaches/trainers. If I were to include front office personnel, I'd probably have to go all the way down to their web admins... and I don't think we really want to go there.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

See more recent update, below.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Here is the current update. The password for the .zip file has been removed.

As of right now, Blazer Ringbearer is in the lead with 13 points. A whole pack of people within striking distance at 12 points, though, so it's still anyone's game.

Regards,

PBF


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't know why but I cannot unzip the file. It definitely does not like "Blazers". If I use windows native unzip capability it says something like unknown compression type.

Does it have to be zipped? 

Gramps...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

It wouldn't open, I entered password and got a sort of menu.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> It wouldn't open, I entered password and got a sort of menu.


interesting, I downloaded it and when I tried to unzip it, it said there was no files.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I don't know why but I cannot unzip the file. It definitely does not like "Blazers". If I use windows native unzip capability it says something like unknown compression type.
> 
> Does it have to be zipped?
> 
> Gramps...


I zipped it up with 256-bit encryption (standard here where I work). That could be causing the problems you all are having. I'll re-do it without the encryption and see if that goes any better for y'all.

Hold on a sec.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Does it have to be zipped?


Yes. The forum system doesn't allow the attaching of native .XLS files (extension rule).

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Okay, try it now. Password (and encryption) has been removed.

PBF


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

why not post the top 5 and the bottom 5?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi everyone, latest update:

Currently, *riehldeal*, *Blazer Ringbearer*, *Hap*, and *e_blazer1* are embroiled in a 4-way battle for 1st place...

...while *BEER&BASKEBALL* and *Utherhimo* are each trying to claw their way up each other's backs to avoid last place.

We likely won't know any more than what we know now until opening night... unless the Blazers pull off some kind of trade between now and then.

Cheers,

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> ...while *BEER&BASKEBALL* and *Utherhimo* are each trying to claw their way up each other's backs to avoid last place.
> 
> 
> PBF


Well good thing I havent cut my finger nails in a few weeks! Thanks PBF!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Well, the contest ended without much ado at tip-off vs. the Timberwolves Wednesday night, and here are the results:

*Rank* *Points* *Player*
*1. 21 riehldeal
1. 21 Blazer Ringbearer*
2. 20 Foulzilla
2. 20 RedHot&Rolling
2. 20 Scout226
2. 20 m_que01
2. 20 Hap
2. 20 lalooska
2. 20 e_blazer1
3. 19 ProudBFan
3. 19 Schilly
3. 19 MARIS61
3. 19 NateBishop3
4. 18 theWanker
4. 18 gatorpops
4. 18 Fork
4. 18 J_Bird
4. 18 Goldmember
5. 17 Trader Bob
5. 17 BEER&BASKETBALL
6. 16 GrandpaBlaze
7. 15 mediocre man
8. 14 Utherhimo

CONGRATULATIONS to *riehldeal* and *Blazer Ringbearer* our *CO-Blazers' BBB.net Virtual GMs of the Year for 2005-2006*!

As always, the final spreadsheet (zipped) is attached.

Thanks to all who participated!

PBF


----------

